# Face book link to my scraping and machine building students in taiwan



## Richard King (Mar 21, 2013)

I just found a face book link to the Research Institute in Taiwan where I taught several hundred machine tool builders, machine assemblers, plant owners and Engineers how to scrape over the last 25 years.  They have tons of photo's but much of it is written in Chinese.  But look at the pictures it's cool and fun.  I will add my name to it as a face book fiend (I think thats what the call it), but first I will have to make a face book name as I have never wanted to join it before.  I see they mis-spelled scraping.  Mist have got screwed up in the translation

https://www.facebook.com/Scarping    You hve to scroll way down to the bottom to see me in the face book page.  They also have a Web-Page set up for the classes I taught there  < Scraping.PMC.org.tw

I see my google will translate some of the words click on the 2nd set of words on the highlighted box about 1/3 of the way down.  That shows the dates of the classes I taught my last sessions of scraping classes I taught there.  Click on the dates and they will show pictures and testimonials  of the students in those classes.  I am in a several sitting at the table the night we graduated the students.  In the translated version it says  "community members"       Enjoy  )  Rich


----------



## HMF (Jan 8, 2016)

Check this out:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/connelly-on-machine-tool-reconditioning.41802/


----------

